# BillHanna is getting some stuff



## BillHanna

just got these pics from Maillet today. It just needs some polishing and a handle.



EDIT: nice fxcking Mazaki, Bill. geez.

120x33mm k tip petty. 135Cr3 mono.


----------



## WiriWiri

Don’t worry, I’ve sent Simon that nice handle that you kept remarking on.

no charge. It’s a pleasure.


----------



## BillHanna

It would be an actual honor.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Chibi-hone or Ō-petty?


----------



## BillHanna

spaceconvoy said:


> Chibi-hone or Ō-petty?


Both? Good call, though. I have fun with my honesuki, but I wanted to try something smaller. Maybe this can be my chicken slayer, and the other can be my TurkeyTamer. We shall seeeeee.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

BillHanna said:


> Both? Good call, though. I have fun with my honesuki, but I wanted to try something smaller. Maybe this can be my chicken slayer, and the other can be my TurkeyTamer. We shall seeeeee.


in b4 your wife co-opts this as her chef knife


----------



## BillHanna

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> in b4 your wife co-opts this as her chef knife


Merry Christmas, baby! I *swear *its for you.


----------



## drsmp

Pigeon Punisher


----------



## daveb

Quail FTW


----------



## BillHanna

I’m getting his bird’s beak handle. I asked for something local or his favorite for the wood. He’s gonna get back to me with two choices.


----------



## BillHanna

1st photo: black walnut ferrule with Ebonised oak

- 2nd photo: Ebonsied oak ferrule with burl elm


I'm leaning 2nd


----------



## IsoJ

Second one looks good


----------



## BillHanna

Going with number 2. I should have asked for his maker's mark on the other side, since I'm correct handed. ah well. next time.


----------



## daveb

I like 2. Any chance you could get a more "blingy" spacer with build? Malachite or Turquois - or something to pop?


----------



## BillHanna

I like the understatedness. I _almost _prefer no ferrule.


----------



## cotedupy

daveb said:


> I like 2. Any chance you could get a more "blingy" spacer with build? Malachite or Turquois - or something to pop?





BillHanna said:


> I like the understatedness. I _almost _prefer no ferrule.




I'm probably with you Bill - no.2 looks perfect as it is 

Though if ever you or anyone else does ever want to make a handle with a bit of bling in the spacer here's a fun technique I came up with, and is _considerably_ easier than faffing around with stone...

This is 5 minute epoxy coloured with mica and cast in a beer bottle cap:




Remove when just set, a little smear of oil in the cap beforehand will help get it out easily too. Then epoxy yer handle blank together (obviously this pic is of a different spacer - mica powder is dirt cheap and comes in any colour you can imagine):




Et Voila... cool huh!





But yeah - handle 2 without any bling looks ace!


----------



## BillHanna

All done.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Love the tip on that thing.


----------



## BillHanna

That's a lot of ferrule, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MowgFace

BillHanna said:


> That's a lot of ferrule, but I'll give it a shot.



Haha was about to say, 50% ferrule is a lesson in compromise.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## birdsfan

Ahhhhhhh....gotta love a knife shaped box!


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## BillHanna

The chibi-hone has slayed one chicken, and I really enjoy the shorter length. For me, my wife, and two (2 and 7) kids, the smallest bird I can find will do.

I was concerned the handle was a bit long, but I found myself adjusting my hand along it, so it was all useful. The amount of ferrule still gets me, but less so every day(seven days so far).


----------



## BillHanna

Uhhhhh. Just found out the front 80mm is magnetic.


----------



## BillHanna

Just reconfirmed a 180x80 rectangle for myself, and a 150x70 for the boy. It's his birthday(may 23) gift.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Just reconfirmed a 180x80 rectangle for myself, and a 150x70 for the boy. It's his birthday(may 23) gift.



That's awesome buddy.


----------



## BillHanna

Just got an email confirmation from Spåre that he's working on our knives. I think I might go local-ish for the next one(Hyde).


----------



## BillHanna

Got my invoice from Fredrik. Holy moly. If I enjoy the knife, I feel like I should tip him! He should raise his prices next time he opens his books. Or maybe after my next order


----------



## Jville

BillHanna said:


> That's a lot of ferrule, but I'll give it a shot.


Why is the knife dressed in a turtleneck?


----------



## BillHanna

It was November.


----------



## Jville

BillHanna said:


> It was November.


----------



## BillHanna

Better a turtle NECK than a turtle HEAD


----------



## BillHanna

@Jville you should go to his site and check out the tanto cleaver he made.


----------



## Jville

BillHanna said:


> @Jville you should go to his site and check out the tanto cleaver he made.


Yeah that is kind of a wild knife.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My shipment got hung up in LAX but it's moving again with an estimated delivery of tomorrow as well.

Pulling for your delivery accuracy and looking forward to your reaction!


----------



## BillHanna

I wish I knew about the stickers; I’d have asked for a second.


----------



## BillHanna

There’ll be measurements and whatnot once I get these rats under their rugs tonight.

I still haven’t decided if I keep mine out, or wait until his bday when he gets his.


----------



## tostadas

Looking forward to a detailed review once you have a chance to take em for a spin


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Super jacked for you Bill. That's really awesome!


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Super jacked for you Bill. That's really awesome!


Thanks. I’m pretty excited myself. Two months to find out what HE thinks(May 23).


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Thanks. I’m pretty excited myself. Two months to find out what HE thinks(May 23).



I look forward to reading about the day!


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## BillHanna

187g





253g


----------



## BillHanna

Me






Him


----------



## BillHanna

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BillHanna

Next up: 210ish x 35ish coreless Damascus petty from Spåre. Unless I wanna order two again; then it’ll be 1.2419 and a full size cleaver in the same.


----------



## BillHanna

Maillet had a knife on his Instagram story that looked interesting to me. I asked him about it and he said it was “going in the bin.”

the next day, I asked if he wa willing to sell it. He said it was very rough, and was only worth shipping. I said deal, and here it is.






















@Jville note the handle


----------



## BillHanna

Ao Super soft iron clad


----------



## BillHanna

Just placed an order on Hyde’s website. His version of a CCK 1101. I asked for a barrel handle if he’s into it. I did not specify steel; I’ll let him do his thing. 

If he’s not into making that, I’ll get a suji.


----------



## BillHanna

He said he’s into it, but of course very busy. I can wait. 


BillHanna said:


> Just placed an order on Hyde’s website. His version of a CCK 1101. I asked for a barrel handle if he’s into it. I did not specify steel; I’ll let him do his thing.
> 
> If he’s not into making that, I’ll get a suji.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> He said he’s into it, but of course very busy. I can wait.



I think that's cool going for the bbl handle.


----------



## BillHanna

He’s working in 26c3 right now. I already have one in that steel, but I don’t have a Hyde, so 26c3 it’ll be. Now to find someone else to itch my scratch in the meantime.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Now to find someone else to itch my scratch in the meantime.











Biscuit Corner | Nick's and Rock'n Egg Cafe | American Restaurants in Los Angeles, CA


Nick's and Rock'n Egg Cafe in Los Angeles CA offers a variety of menu items for everyone to enjoy, from breakfast to lunch and more. Order online or visit us today!




www.nickscafela.com


----------



## blokey

BillHanna said:


> Maillet had a knife on his Instagram story that looked interesting to me. I asked him about it and he said it was “going in the bin.”
> 
> the next day, I asked if he wa willing to sell it. He said it was very rough, and was only worth shipping. I said deal, and here it is.View attachment 172209
> View attachment 172210
> View attachment 172211
> View attachment 172212
> View attachment 172213
> View attachment 172214
> View attachment 172215
> 
> 
> @Jville note the handle


TF would charge $300 for this.


----------



## BillHanna

I pulled the trigger on a 270 SheffCut suji. It’ll actually be my first suji, and first North American custom.


----------

